# Noctua NH-U9B SE2



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

Noctua has taken their NH-U9B cooler, which already offers great performance, added a second 92 mm fan and upgraded its mounting kit. Noise levels are still at a minimum and push the envelope in silent high performance cooling for modern processors. Today we see if these improvements have made the NH-U9B SE2 even more worthy of your hard earned cash.

*Show full review*


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 14, 2010)

You deserve a cookie:






Are we going to get a review on the NH-C12P?

Edit: Nevermind, I seem to have missed it.


----------



## Major_A (Jun 15, 2010)

92MM fans?  My friend's fan went out on his Cooler Master Hyper TX2 and I told him to pick up a 92MM fan.  He couldn't find one at Best Buy, Office Depot, local mom and pop shop.  Finally he found one at Frys and told me that there were only 2 to choose from.  Even though the heatsink is solid I wouldn't recommend it due to the scarcity of 92MM fans.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2010)

Major_A said:


> 92MM fans?  My friend's fan went out on his Cooler Master Hyper TX2 and I told him to pick up a 92MM fan.  He couldn't find one at Best Buy, Office Depot, local mom and pop shop.  Finally he found one at Frys and told me that there were only 2 to choose from.  Even though the heatsink is solid I wouldn't recommend it due to the scarcity of 92MM fans.



Here's 52 different 92mm fans to choose from: Computer Hardware,Computer Cases,Case Fans,92mm


----------



## morpha (Jun 15, 2010)

I had no problem finding some good, silent 92mm fans for the front of my Antec SOLO.

EDIT: Nexus real silent 92mm fans.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 15, 2010)

i appreciate the time taken to do this review but having a gtx 480 in the same vicinity of the cpu kinda screws the temps,they seem to be off


----------



## Izliecies (Jun 15, 2010)

Would be nice if you installed the heatsink on an AMD board too.


----------



## Relayer (Jun 15, 2010)

When I went to Noctua's site to look at their "compatibility list" There was no mention of possible conflicts with the RAM. So, the list isn't particularly useful. Might have been good for you to mention that.

Other than that, good job and it seems to be a real good cooler.


----------



## Major_A (Jun 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here's 52 different 92mm fans to choose from: Computer Hardware,Computer Cases,Case Fans,92mm



I realize you can find a plethora of, well anything, on the internet.  I was talking about if you don't have the time to wait on something to ship you might be in a tight spot.  At the time his fan went out during finals week and he still had a paper due.  Ordering one off of the internet wasn't an option.


----------



## morpha (Jun 15, 2010)

Well this is true, 92mm fans arent usually stocked in general computer retail stores. 

That said, they don't tend to stock after market coolers either.

EDIT: I live in a smallish Australian city. Things are obviously different here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

you live in houston... i know of at least 20 pc stores off the top of my head that sell 92mm fans. 

most small pc shops have recycled parts from dells that 90% of which came with 92mm cpu fans

EDIT:
directron
microcenter
frys electronics


----------



## Major_A (Jun 15, 2010)

I live in Baytown.  The closet Frys is in Clear Lake.  If I can avoid it I don't want to go down to Richmond area for one 92MM fan (Microcenter).  And if I ordered from Directron I have to buy it online and call to pick it up in person.  Since they're over in Harwin area I'd just be better off driving to Frys.

Go into 90% of Best Buy stores and they have 80MM and 120MM fans in stock.  Yes they are overpriced and yes they are loud.  But in a pinch you can find one.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2010)

Another nice review Fits!


----------



## rarchimedes (Dec 10, 2010)

I see one problem with this review. It is almost inconceivable that anybody trying to get maximum performance out of their CPU would mount a cooler horizontally rather than vertically. Rather than just mention it, all coolers capable of vertical mounting should be tested in that configuration, and those not capable should be noted in a negative manner.


----------

